# enabling on board keyboard before login



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

is there a way to enable the on board keyboard before the login screen, so that i can use the osk to input the password for login onto the computer?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Ctrl-U brings up the onscreen keyboard at login.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

how do u type ctrl-u if u dont have a keyboard to start with, i am saying without using a keyboard period


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You didn't say that you don't have a keyboard to start with in your first post.

You could create a Scheduled Task for *Windows\system32\osk.exe* to run when the computer starts. Go to Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Scheduled Tasks.

The only other thing I can think of that is close to what you want is the Utility Manager, but this only starts the onscreen keyboard _after_ you've entered the login password. Start > Programs > Accessories > Accessibility > Utility Manager, select 'On-Screen Keyboard' and enable 'Start automatically when I log in'.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i found this but i tried everything microsoft said and what they suggested and it still didnt pop up on the login screen
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/starting-up-programs-in-the-log-on-screen-172750.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check k/b is enabled on boot in the bios

if yours is usb you may need to connect a serial one to get in there


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

back to bringing this up, still was unable to get the on board keyboard to show up at the login screen, before you put your password in


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

why? i dont want to reset it, what does that have to do with settings for osk?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it necessary to use a login password are you the only one that uses the computer


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

it was more of a bet, a friend said i couldnt find out how to make it happen but afterwards he still wont tell me so i am really curious now


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the password is removed it should go straight into windows which would enable it is my way of thinking


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

that completely goes around needing the keyboard on the login screen, microsoft has a guide to make the osk load before login but what they say in the guide isnt in windows XP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i cannot think of anything else to suggest


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

no one else knows how to do this?


----------

